# *The Official Nocioni Appreciation Thread* (merged)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He frustrated Wallace and Hamilton and hit some big shots for us when we needed it in the 4th quarter. 

We have not played well the last three games. (Both Knick games included)We played a nice game tonight and Andres was ond of the reasons why.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Yeah, it seemed like whenever he was on the floor he made a big play or shot or offensive rebound. He was amazing tonight. The biggest part, as you mentioned, was his pyschological impact, because I'm sure he was extremely key in causing the Piston foul breakdown in the 4th.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

trueblue, can you change the thread title to the <b>'Nocioni Appreciation Thread'? </b>  

He had a big impact on the game tonight. In fact, he was one of the key factors in the turnaround slash Pistons blowup tonight.

With about 8 minutes to go, Bulls up 2, he outhustled McDyess for a rebound while having to run like from halfcourt. That was key b/c the Bulls got a three on offensive possession. Drew an offensive foul on Rip. Tangled with Ben Wallace to draw a double foul and technical while tangling for a rebound. WHO THE HECK WOULD TANGLE WITH WALLACE ANYWAYS?!  Grab a couple more boards and hit two J's. Played w/in himself.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He sparked our 4th qtr run. While everybody else seemed scared to rebound, he towered above all and got some key rebounds. Nailed down some big jumpers. He's getting better with each game. Noce was THE difference tonight. 

Big time props to Duhon as well. Probably played his best pro game tonight. 

Our rookies


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm waiting for PCLoad to contribute on this one....

:grinning:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

TBF,

He was totally inside the head of the pistons tonght. Did you see when Hamilton just knocked him to the gourd the play after the double foul on wallance and noci. That was just stupid by hamilton. Then the next trip down the court noci hits the jumper. Ooch. Noci is really starting to play under control and does not seem to be frocing it as much.

Two great games against the knicks and the great 4th quarter tonight.

Also duhan played big tonight with 10 pts on 4 for 9 and 6 dimes. Whats more he seemed to have not trouble breaking the pistons full court press. He was just too quick.

david


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Allan Houston's knees look completely shot, and the consistent perimeter production the Knicks have come to expect from him is no longer there. Houston looks uncomfortable shooting the ball, and doesn't seem like he can get any lift on his jumper...in Monday's loss to the Bulls, <B>he was beaten to a rebound by Andres Nocioni</b>, which set up the final possession and Ben Gordon's heroics.


Getting beat to a rebound by Andres is a bad thing?

Methinks theres some disrespect going on there.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8123712


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

He's beginning to play like his Euro league highlight clips.

This Pax guy...He's got an eye for talent.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Getting beat to a rebound by Andres is a bad thing?
> ...



Doesn't look like that to me.


Looks like he/she is just stating what happened on the play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> TBF,
> 
> He was totally inside the head of the pistons tonght. Did you see when Hamilton just knocked him to the gourd the play after the double foul on wallance and noci. That was just stupid by hamilton. Then the next trip down the court noci hits the jumper. Ooch. Noci is really starting to play under control and does not seem to be frocing it as much.
> ...


:yes: :greatjob:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Nocioni is an excellent example of someone who is good yet has a lot of intangibles that make him a great competitor. He psyched out the Pistons tonight (perhaps that should be his nickname, Pyscho!). He was inside their heads early on and kept on disrupting their game, often simply by his very annoying presence. His refusal to back down to the Pistons physical play was also very important as it denied them that edge too.

Personally, I think Pax and Skiles should try him more at PF. As I understand it, thats where he played his best ball in Europe. 

As a military tactician once said:
"There are three things necessary for victory
1. Mobility
2. Flexibility
3. Steel b*lls"

our Psycho Nocioni is showing he has what it takes to win and be a winner.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. He just needs to shave the sides of his head above his ears so he can generate an award-worthy camaro mullet.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Noc is quickly becoming one of my favorite players. He just needs to shave the sides of his head above his ears so he can generate an award-worthy camaro mullet.


:yes: 

Mullet-Hunters Unite!

http://www.mulletsgalore.com/


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Hope this doesn't come off as sour grapes but Nocioni looks like he holds, elbows, does a lot of things which will get him fouls eventually on the defensive end. 

One game phenomenon or is their some truth to it?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Finally....

:jawdrop:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> 
> One game phenomenon or is their some truth to it?


This is about how he plays every game. He's always at 100% energy on the court, sometimes just to the point of being a spaz and out of control. In the last few games, though, he's really been able to harness his energy into some nice shots and a good effect on the game. It's got to be incredibly annoying to the guy he's guarding, but since he's on our team, we like it!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> This is about how he plays every game. He's always at 100% energy on the court, sometimes just to the point of being a spaz and out of control. In the last few games, though, he's really been able to harness his energy into some nice shots and a good effect on the game. It's got to be incredibly annoying to the guy he's guarding, but since he's on our team, we like it!


Here is to Mr. _El Chapulín Colorado_










:rock:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> _El Chapulín Colorado_
> 
> :rock:


hehehehe...

Or maybe just "The Chaplain" for short? Preach on brother-man, preach on.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nocioni always looks like he just did 8 lines of coke before Skiles sends him into the game. The guy is energy incarnate. 

For the last week or so he's been nothing but on point as far as shutting down the opposition defensively as well as creating scoring opportunities offensively. Did anyone see that dunk he had in the first half? How about the block (Unfortunately called a foul...it wasn't.) in the last minute of the game? This guy is a baller, and in the same way that Gordon has blossomed with patience after everyone seemed to write him off (in exhibition season nonetheless), so has Nocioni. This guy has settled in, found his role, and the Bulls seriously have a solid 11-man rotation that doesn't have a hole in it (at least compared to the rest of the Eastern Conference).

19-19 is the last time they'll not be above .500. Mark it down.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally appreciation.

I've always loved this guys game , or to be more accurate I hated his game , since I'm a Maccabi fan in the Euroleague and he only played against us.But now that he's on my side I'm lovin it.

Now , most posters on this board that know him mainly from his time with Bulls and slightly from Olympics have to understand - his offensive game will come around too. His offensive game is quite good when he gets things together.He's been playing Euro BB for so long as a pro in the highest level with Euro BB minded coaches - It will simply take him time. It's already been noticed , as I see on the board , that he's been doing less and less bonehead plays. Once he understands the language good enough and understand his role on the team he'll become the kinda player every team needs and one we should never give up. He brings us the double extra bigsize crazy hustle (like that block few nights ago - he jumped at it like his life depended on it) , he's never afraid to mix with whoever , no matter if his name is Ben Wallace , Mike Tyson or Achiles - he'll go at them , won't get angry , but certainly make them angry. It's just his Usual play , it ain't special for him. He only knows he's considered an aggressive player from the newspapers . for him it's normal.

And once he gets his offense stable he'll be a perminent candidate on on the 6th man award.

He's a hell of a pickup by Pax!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i appreciate the way he gets inside his opponents head more than anything. according to tyson he does this in practice too!

his bonehead tendancies have lessened as he learns the nba game, so i appreciate that too. 

and finally, i also appreciate the fact he has picked up american slang so quickly and is able to use it in the correct context:


_The Bulls' recently concluded road trip marked the first visit to New York for rookie forward Andres Nocioni.

What were his impressions of that city?

"Huge. Very huge. *And very tight*," said Nocioni, whose late 3-pointer keyed a comeback victory at Madison Square Garden on Monday. "There is nothing like it in Europe. New York is New York."_

ok, that made me laugh out loud. perfecto!




http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/221sd2.htm


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nooooooocccchhh!!!!

Only saw parts of the game and most of the last 5, but Noch had the big assist to Gordon on the 3.... drew a charge against Melo... and of course gutted out those 2 free throws to seal the game.

I know somewhere PCLoad is pumping his fist right now in tribute to his favorite Argentinian... :yes:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Nooooooocccchhh!!!!
> 
> I know somewhere PCLoad is pumping his fist right now in tribute to his favorite Argentinian... :yes:


I wanted to pump my fist in his face when it looked like he wasn't going to pass to Ben for that late 3. He was playing more out of control last night, at least in the 1st half because he apparently thought he had to make up for all the scoring we lost with Eddy out. But, all worked out so I won't complain.

Noch is definitely my favorite Argentinian on the Bulls roster. And it's not even close. After all, I could have taken this with anyone:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

I can barely explain to you the rush of adrenaline I experience when Andres lowers those bullhorns of his and starts charging up the court... It's just magnificent. 

I have to laugh out loud at least five times a game in response to his antics. I'm not kidding... can anyone deny that Bulls games are twice as entertaining since we acquired this madman? He's simply playing a different ballgame than most NBA'ers...

What an acquisition. 

And Dancon7-- bullseye on the 8 lines of coke-- I've pondered many a time what class of narcotic he's cooking... It's just unnatural to be that aggresive.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> I can barely explain to you the rush of adrenaline I experience when Andres lowers those bullhorns of his and starts charging up the court... It's just magnificent.
> 
> I have to laugh out loud at least five times a game in response to his antics. I'm not kidding... can anyone deny that Bulls games are twice as entertaining since we acquired this madman? He's simply playing a different ballgame than most NBA'ers...
> ...


Not only in the nba. The funny thing he himself does not seem to understand this point - It's just his natural game


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

BUMP. Because Nooooocccccchhh never takes a night off.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noch has frustrated the hell out of me on many occasions this season, and he'll probably frustrate me again. But I guess it comes with the territory, because...

I'm officially jumping on the Nocioni fan club bandwagon! If anyone has a Nocioni fan club in their sig, sign me up!

Last night against the Bobcats was the 3rd time very recently where he came through with game-changing plays...to the point where we may not have won without him. What a line:

24 minutes, 7-8 FG, 2-2 3pt, 17 pts, 4 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 0 TO.

He's looking more like the player I saw in the Olympics, and I'm loving it. And like others have said, his relentless play helps the team's focus majorly against these lower-tiered teams. Here's to you, Noch! :wordyo:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

He had this one move to the basket where he contorted his body and still got the shot up by flipping it with his outstretched left arm as he drove to the basket.

I was thinking "Ginobili!"


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> He had this one move to the basket where he contorted his body and still got the shot up by flipping it with his outstretched left arm as he drove to the basket.
> 
> I was thinking "Ginobili!"


Did you also picture Barkley someday yelling "Nociooooooniiiiiiiiiiii!" like he does Ginobili? That's the first thought that came to mind when he made that shot last night.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you also picture Barkley someday yelling "Nociooooooniiiiiiiiiiii!" like he does Ginobili? That's the first thought that came to mind when he made that shot last night.


Yes but were you pumping your fist after that play? I know I was :yes: 

Nooooooocccccchhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes but were you pumping your fist after that play? I know I was :yes:
> ...


My actual reaction was "Oh my god, I can't believe he made that." My worry every time he makes a 3 or a shot like that is he'll just start thinking "Oh, now I should always take these!"

I'm still a skeptic, but Noch is definitely growing on me as he's played more under control. Maybe someday I'll even join El Chapu's fan club.

Also, can we start calling him "The Unabomber"? I wonder if that could catch on.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

whoops

Noooooooooccccchhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you also picture Barkley someday yelling "Nociooooooniiiiiiiiiiii!" like he does Ginobili? That's the first thought that came to mind when he made that shot last night.


No way does Charles ever do that. I'm under the impression that he hates the Bulls. Maybe it's the Jerry Krause stigma, which Charles was always quick to point out with his "why does Krause still have a job?" discussions. He's also slow to give our Bulls some love...maybe from the pain of losing to them in the Finals way back when.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> Maybe someday I'll even join El Chapu's fan club.



Its never too late to join.


:dogpile:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*

14 and 6 this month and seemingly the only one playing with fire. He's stepped up his game and has been our best and consistent player this past two weeks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*












good bump!

was it reported how many stitches he actually got last night? the pacers announcers said nocioni was "the closest thing we have to a hockey player in the nba". 

:laugh:


nocioni has been bringing it lately. he's had his little slumps like everyone else, but he's really playing with a sense of urgency. i mean at one point this season he did lead the league in 3pt FG%. i mean, who'da ever thunk it?!

he deserves to be a starter.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*



El Chapu said:


> Its never too late to join.
> 
> 
> :dogpile:


Sign me up. I can't see any Bulls fan not loving Noce. His game is fun to watch, he dunks on people probably more than anyone we have, he plays with Kirk's fundamentals and perhaps the nicest vertical leap of any white man on earth. The Argentinians are definitely a different breed of foreign basketball player. In a season that has been hard to watch, Noce has been great. Along with Kirk, Deng, Du and Skiles, Noce is a player that I really couldn't ask for much more from. In fact, if we could find two center versions of Noce and a SG version of Noce, I'd go to the Berto myself and MAKE Pax sign them. 

Thanks Chapu! :banana:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*



mizenkay said:


> good bump!
> 
> was it reported how many stitches he actually got last night? the pacers announcers said nocioni was "the closest thing we have to a hockey player in the nba".
> 
> ...


They said Nocioni received 4 stitches on the Bulls broadcast. The funny thing was that Deng had to point out to Noc that he had been cut right after the JO elbow landed under his chin.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*



mizenkay said:


> was it reported how many stitches he actually got last night? the pacers announcers said nocioni was "the closest thing we have to a hockey player in the nba".
> 
> he deserves to be a starter.


 4 stitches.. during halftime he rode an exercise bike to stay loose


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*

Sign me up too!!!

Also sign my Dad...unBullievableDAD

How can you not rESPECT NOCIONI's game???

Go NOC!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Appreciation Thread*



spongyfungy said:


> 14 and 6 this month and seemingly the only one playing with fire. He's stepped up his game and has been our best and consistent player this past two weeks.


No doubt, his development in settling down from Taz mode while still playing with intensity and executing is one of the few real high points of the season. I don't think Noc gets near the props he deserves.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Nocioni Sploogefest*

I think Andres deserves some love, especially after many Bulls fans doubted about him. Its not coincidence that he is averaging close to 40 minutes per game during the last 5 contests, adding tonight his fifth consecutive double-double. 

Also, his latest perfomances are showing that he can split time at PF, making Pax's job a little bit easier going foward (draft + offseason). By no means he is your ideal 4, but he can get the job done.

Well, thats all. I know: after this post Chapu's numbers will start to come down to earth. It always happened, and it will continue to be that way. But Im enjoying this moment, so I thought it was an appropiate time to start this thread.

Peace.

:biggrin:


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

i love nocioni lol great job on getting him paxson :banana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Noc has been the best overall Bull for about a month now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

splooge! ok, i have no idea what that is.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/s...2&pp=30&highlight=nocioni+appreciation+thread


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Noc's game isn't pretty, but he get's the job done on both ends of the court every night. 
What's not to like? He rebounds, plays great defense on guys of all sizes, drives to the bucket, shoots 3s and runs the floor for 40 minutes. 

He's sneaking up on the league the same way Ginobili did.
Gotta love his toughness and consistancy. The Argentinians don't seem to know the word for quit.

Hits his foul shots too.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Nocioni PF = Barkley PF Well from a size standpoint anyways.He's tough and has a great jumper too.Noc has been the man latley and I think Chandler has stepped it up a little to. The Bulls can make the playoffs with these contributions.They just need to stay focused and keep on fighting. :boxing:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

they're running the nba tv interview RIGHT NOW (see gamethread for my transcript)

PLAY HARD!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



7RINGS? said:


> Nocioni PF = Barkley PF Well from a size standpoint anyways.He's tough and has a great jumper too.Noc has been the man latley and I think Chandler has stepped it up a little to. The Bulls can make the playoffs with these contributions.They just need to stay focused and keep on fighting. :boxing:


I don't think you're too far off in your comparison, though the fairly recent 5-second rule keeps Noc from possibly having a dominant post game. Noc is just a basketball player, conventionally categorized as a power SF.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

The thing that blows my mind about Nocioni is that he probably has the least raw talent of any Bull that gets major minutes, except for MAYBE Sweets or Malik. And yet he just works his arse off on both ends, he is one of the Bulls' best defenders, and he busts his butt like no other on the offensive end and what do you know, suddenly he is leading the Bulls and throwing down double-doubles on the court. Moreover, the other team always knows where Noc is, because he can hurt you driving the lane, firing up mid-range jumpers or 3-pointers. I just love watching this kid play. Only Gordon is more exciting to watch and that is only when his shooting is on. What a fantastic pickup this guy has turned out to be.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I actually like the combo of Deng and Nocioni at the 3 and 4. Deng is bigger than most SFs and can dominate them on the boards while being quick enough to defend out on the perimeter. Noc is such a hard worker and smart player than rebounding and defending wise he can break even with much taller PFs because of his girth. On the offensive end, he can pull away other opposing post men with his outside shooting skill but still have the mobility and body control to get inside and score.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I got a bone to pick with Noc. He's been snatching rebounds out of Tyson, Sweetney and Deng's hand.

Deng's gotta feed his family. Sweetney has to feed himself.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



spongyfungy said:


> I got a bone to pick with Noc. He's been snatching rebounds out of Tyson, Sweetney and Deng's hand.
> 
> Deng's gotta feed his family. Sweetney has to feed himself.


Maybe your on to something Spongy. The Bulls could assign Nocioni to eat w/ Sweets on a daily basis and intercept Mike's food from the server.


----------



## p_s (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



ndistops said:


> The thing that blows my mind about Nocioni is that he probably has the least raw talent of any Bull that gets major minutes, except for MAYBE Sweets or Malik. And yet he just works his arse off on both ends, he is one of the Bulls' best defenders, and he busts his butt like no other on the offensive end and what do you know, suddenly he is leading the Bulls and throwing down double-doubles on the court. Moreover, the other team always knows where Noc is, because he can hurt you driving the lane, firing up mid-range jumpers or 3-pointers. I just love watching this kid play. Only Gordon is more exciting to watch and that is only when his shooting is on. What a fantastic pickup this guy has turned out to be.


I think tht Noc at the PF can work more often than not so long as the other positions are shored up. Noc could be a poor man's Barkley. But when you look at that Suns team, then had Physical post men along with Barkley and agressive guards with some size.

I looked at this after posting. Jordan and Barkley's numbers all series long were insane. 

1993 NBA FINALS: SUNS VS. BULLS
DATE SITE SUNS-OPP SUNS HI PTS OPP HI PTS SUNS HI REBS OPP HI REBS
June 9 Phx 92-100 Barkley 21 Jordan 31 Dumas 12 Williams 10
June 11 Phx 108-111 Barkley 42 Jordan 42 Barkley 13 Jordan/Pip 12
June 13 Chi 129-121# Majerle 28 Jordan 44 Barkley 19 Grant 17
June 16 Chi 105-111 Barkley 32 Jordan 55 Barkley 12 Grant 16
June 18 Chi 108-98 KJ/Dumas 25 Jordan 41 Majerle 12 Jordan/HG 7
June 20 Phx 98-99 Mjrle/Brkly 21 Jordan 33 Barkley 17 Pippen 12


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

No Trades!


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



ndistops said:


> The thing that blows my mind about Nocioni is that he probably has the least raw talent of any Bull that gets major minutes, except for MAYBE Sweets or Malik.


Define talent.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



T.Shock said:


> I actually like the combo of Deng and Nocioni at the 3 and 4. Deng is bigger than most SFs and can dominate them on the boards while being quick enough to defend out on the perimeter. Noc is such a hard worker and smart player than rebounding and defending wise he can break even with much taller PFs because of his girth. On the offensive end, he can pull away other opposing post men with his outside shooting skill but still have the mobility and body control to get inside and score.


I was surprised to see Noc matched up with Dalembert most of the night when we went small. I thought he would have stuck Webber.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> splooge! ok, i have no idea what that is.
> 
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=137099&page=2&pp=30&highlight=nocioni+appreciation+thread


I think the word he meant was spooge. That white stuff inside of twinkies.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> I think the word he meant was spooge. That white stuff inside of twinkies.


Now I ask the women and children step away from this thread so the men can continue with sexual references.

Unless you like reading that sort of humour :angel:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Rhyder said:


> Now I ask the women and children step away from this thread so the men can continue with sexual references.
> 
> Unless you like reading that sort of humour :angel:


I actually looked up splooge and spooge in an urban dictionary and they have the same meaning.

Though I don't find a reference to the white "stuff" inside a twinkie to be a sexual reference... it's more an indictment of what kind of chemical crap people are willing to eat.

As an aside, I always find it kinda fun to think about the kinds of machines that people build. Like the ones that make twinkies or shredded wheat.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> I actually looked up splooge and spooge in an urban dictionary and they have the same meaning.


i probably shoulda done that too. *ahem* while i AM familiar with the second term, the L threw me. is that what it's called in argentina? 

naughty boys. 


:naughty: :laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> i probably shoulda done that too. *ahem* while i AM familiar with the second term, the L threw me. is that what it's called in argentina?
> 
> naughty boys.
> 
> ...


I thought you were kidding when you said you didn't know what it meant.

Otherwise I would have told you -- baby batter. on-the-belly-jelly. tonsil lube.


NOTE: I also find it weird that the other most active thread today is "What seed do you want"


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> I actually looked up splooge and spooge in an urban dictionary and they have the same meaning.
> 
> Though I don't find a reference to the white "stuff" inside a twinkie to be a sexual reference... it's more an indictment of what kind of chemical crap people are willing to eat.
> 
> As an aside, I always find it kinda fun to think about the kinds of machines that people build. Like the ones that make twinkies or shredded wheat.


Never really thought of it like that.

I wonder how the machine works that fills the Cadbury Eggs?

How does that yellow food coloring end up in the center on every one I have eaten.
Is the Cadbury egg cream better or worse for you than Twinkie "splooge."

So many questions, and generally not enough time to look up all the answers...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

this thread is now officially disgusting.







now if it were the nocioni pearl necklace thread, i would've caught on alot quicker. 




:angel:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> this thread is now officially disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're a "catcher?"

(simply an interesting observation)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I get edited and scolded for posting "vulgar" double entendres...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3327677#post3327677


note - the joke edited said "I've been with her and I can vouch for that."


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Interesting, the precipitous decline of this thread.

Good stuff!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> this thread is now officially disgusting.


What...you don't like Cadbury eggs?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Spud said:


> I get edited and scolded for posting "vulgar" double entendres...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3327677#post3327677
> 
> ...


To be fair, I carefully worded my subtle attempt at man-humor in a way that can be open for interpretation.

And with miz as the target, I wouldn't think she would take offense from gauging her personality .

Such precautions need to be made before hitting the "Submit Reply" button.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Back to Mr. Chapu:

Silvy and Carmen were on this morning talking about how Andres Nocioni is now "untradable". At first I was taking it with a grain of salt, but then I started to think about it. How hard is it to get an undersized player at his position that can rebound over people 6-7 inches taller, can score inside on seemingly more physical players, puts 137% effort into his game every night, is a physical defender who will frustrate whoever he is guarding, and is now developing an above average jumper. 

Sure he makes his mistakes, I swear he's going to set the record for most traveling violations in a season at some point. But this kind of super utility player (who suprisingly can step it up and play like a star at times) is what seperates a talented team from a good team. 

Last 16 games (pts-reb): 
21-13 
14-12 
13-11 
24-11 
26-10 
12-5 
2-4 
17-10 
18-5 
14-12 
25-9 
13-3 
9-6 
15-6 
23-9 
24-4 

Thats 16.9 PPG, 8.1 RPG over a 16 game period. Throw out the outlier games, and Noc is a bonafied star over that period.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> this thread is now officially disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this thread is now officially very funny...

BTW are Ben and Kirk eating Cadbury eggs at your avatar-picture?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Rodman said:


> this thread is now officially very funny...
> 
> BTW are Ben and Kirk eating Cadbury eggs at your avatar-picture?


 


*m&m's*


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

:laugh: 

my second guess would have been snickers....


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



UMfan83 said:


> Back to Mr. Chapu:
> 
> Silvy and Carmen were on this morning talking about how Andres Nocioni is now "untradable". At first I was taking it with a grain of salt, but then I started to think about it. How hard is it to get an undersized player at his position that can rebound over people 6-7 inches taller, can score inside on seemingly more physical players, puts 137% effort into his game every night, is a physical defender who will frustrate whoever he is guarding, and is now developing an above average jumper.
> 
> ...


Same story last year in the playoffs.
Mr Nocioni shows up and turns it up a notch when the games are important.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Noch certainly has improved a great deal from the beginning of last year and is probably the most consistent player on our team, at least in terms of how he plays and the effort he gives. He's pretty much always turned up to 11 and it's nice to have a guy like that, even if it means dealing with the occasional mistake.

Glad he's on our side.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

FWIW, I saw Miz post a picture of Kirk wiping his feet on the grass after stepping on a cadbury egg.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

In the last 5 games Nocioni is averaging (and the past 5 have all been double-doubles):

19.6 ppg, 11.4 rpg, 1.8 apg, 1.8 bpg, 0.4 spg, and ONLY 1.2 TO/g in 40 min/g

....wow


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> FWIW, I saw Miz post a picture of Kirk wiping his feet on the grass after stepping on a cadbury egg.


You'd think since Kirk makes all those millions that he would invest in a towel to clean up.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Bringing this thread back, just not to talk about Cadbury Eggs or Miz related obssesions.

:biggrin:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Noch another great noght 20pts/17boards which was a carrer high!!! I know one thing Im a card collector and I'm investing in his stuff!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

There's been a lot of talk by Pax and others about how the Bulls need to add a star or two.

Some of us think they may already be on the team.

Nocioni outplayed Jefferson tonight. In fact he's been outplaying the 3 or 4 player opposite him for some time now. If he keeps this up he's a star in my book.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I need a kleenex


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



El Chapu said:


> Bringing this thread back, just not to talk about Cadbury Eggs or Miz related obssesions.
> 
> :biggrin:





*seventeen rebounds! seven straight double doubles! *


(and i am not obsessed with whatever i am being accused of being obsessed with - not at least as much as people think. i am however, sometimes the object of obsession, and that obsesses me. and i don't even like cadbury eggs. :biggrin: )


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



McBulls said:


> Same story last year in the playoffs.
> Mr Nocioni shows up and turns it up a notch when the games are important.


Everybody should step it up a *Noc* come play-offs!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



mizenkay said:


> (and i am not obsessed with whatever i am being accused of being obsessed with - not at least as much as people think. i am however, sometimes the object of obsession, and that obsesses me. and i don't even like cadbury eggs. :biggrin: )


I somehow followed that.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Noch for Most Improved Player? Probably not enough in the scoring dept.. but big improvement nonetheless in almost every category (though he's only playing 3 more minutes per game).

40.1% FG, 25.8% 3PT, 76.6 FT%, 8.4 PPG, 4.8 REB, 1.5 AST, 0.5 STL, 0.4 BLK, 1.7 TO
45.9% FG, 38.7% 3PT, 83.6 FT%, 12.7 PPG, 5.9 REB, 1.4 AST, 0.5 STL, 0.6 BLK, 1.4 TO


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

It's probably David West +11pt and +3 rebounds differential

I think the Bobcats will campaign for Gerald Wallace like they did for Emeka


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



superdave said:


> Noch for Most Improved Player? Probably not enough in the scoring dept.. but big improvement nonetheless in almost every category (though he's only playing 3 more minutes per game).
> 
> 40.1% FG, 25.8% 3PT, 76.6 FT%, 8.4 PPG, 4.8 REB, 1.5 AST, 0.5 STL, 0.4 BLK, 1.7 TO
> 45.9% FG, 38.7% 3PT, 83.6 FT%, 12.7 PPG, 5.9 REB, 1.4 AST, 0.5 STL, 0.6 BLK, 1.4 TO


Possible if he double doubles out the season, but I just don't see how it's not going to be David West.

04-05 (30 games played)
6.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.8 apg
43.6 fg%, 68.0 ft%
0.4 spg, 0.5 bpg
18.4 mpg

05-06
17.0 ppg (+10.8), 7.4 rpg (+3.1), 1.2 apg (+0.4)
50.8 fg% (+7.2%), 84.1 ft% (+16.1%)
0.8 spg (+0.4), 0.8 bpg (+0.3)
34.4 mpg

His numbers are inflated by his drastic increase in minutes. However, his play has earned him those minutes and is still producing.

If Yao could have put a couple of 30/20 games or close to that to end the year, I think he would be in contention for the award too. However, he is hurt and I think his chances are likely hurt too.

Wally World is another good candidate, but I shy away from those guys who had a few good years, had a few down years, and now is having another really good year. In fact, if I were voting, I'd probably put Noc and Yao ahead of him because of this.

*My ranking*
David West
Carmelo Anthony
Mike James
Yao
Gerald Wallace
Andres Nocioni
Mehmet Okur
Wally World

I see it as a three horse race. The rest should see some votes, but I doubt they have a shot at winning the award.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I agree about West and Yao. West has been great (for my fantasy team this season)... however NO has collapsed pretty bad the last few weeks so its hard to get behind that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Diaw.

Forget about anyone else, nobody's even close.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> Diaw.
> 
> Forget about anyone else, nobody's even close.


I can't believe I did forget about him, especially because I was discussing the possibility of him winning MIP with my father who lives in Phoenix two nights ago.

*04-05*
4.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.3 apg
42.2 fg%, 74.0 ft%
0.6 spg, 0.3 bpg
18.2 mpg

*05-06*
13.5 ppg (+8.7), 6.8 rpg (+4.2), 6.0 apg (+3.7)
52.8 fg% (+10.6%), 73.6 ft% (-0.4%)
0.7 spg (+0.1), 1.0 bpg (+0.7)

I'd rank him second behind West, although I could see either winning the award. It all depends on how the voters view what the award means. Should a player on a playoff-bound team get more votes over someone on a losing team with slightly better numbers? I would say no for this award, although I'm only leaning on that side of the fence. I definately see the other way as perfectly logical too.

*My order:*
West
Diaw
Anthony
Yao
James
Wallace
Nocioni
Okur

I changed my ranking of Yao and James around since if someone votes for a player on a losing team, they are much more likely to vote West than James. Also, some people may view big nights or play at the end of the season as a qualification, and Yao certainly has both of those areas covered. I dropped Wally entirely, but he'll probably receive a few votes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

i think nenad krstic (or however you spell it) will also get some consideration, but he won't win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Rhyder said:


> I can't believe I did forget about him, especially because I was discussing the possibility of him winning MIP with my father who lives in Phoenix two nights ago.
> 
> *04-05*
> 4.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.3 apg
> ...


Diaw is really a slam dunk winner here.

Both players (West, Diaw) saw their minutes double (from about 18 to about 36). In every category but scoring, West didn't 2x his stats. Diaw has tripled most of his stats.

Diaw went from playing part-time SG in Atlanta to CENTER for the Suns.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



DaBullz said:


> Diaw is really a slam dunk winner here.
> 
> Both players (West, Diaw) saw their minutes double (from about 18 to about 36). In every category but scoring, West didn't 2x his stats. Diaw has tripled most of his stats.
> 
> Diaw went from playing part-time SG in Atlanta to CENTER for the Suns.


In terms of versatility, yes Diaw is the slam dunk winner.

Looking at system Phoenix runs, Diaw's stats are inflated compared to the rest of the league. NO only has five teams below them in terms of assists/game, so more of West's contribution has been of his own doing rather than as a result of having a MVP candidate PG setting you up. Since MIP is an individual award, regardless of how your teammates around you are playing (again, my view), I think West has more to do with his good numbers than Diaw does with his.

I guess its more of the same view I had last year when the debate was who was the best player on the Suns, Amare or Nash? I thought Nash without question (although I'd rather have Amare on my team due to his likely career superstardom ahead of him).

Diaw would ceritainly be the winner for MIRP -- most important role player -- for sure.

Again, I would have no problem with either of West, Diaw, or Melo winning MIP this season. If I had a vote, it would have gone to West.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Anyhow

Whoever started this thread misspelled "stooge"


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Diaw for sure no question. Sure the Suns system inflates player stats, however if it weren't for Diaw there would be no way the Suns would have been this good. They found a gem that barely played any on the LOWLY Hawks and turned him into an All-Star Calibur player because they utilized his skills and strengths.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



nanokooshball said:


> Diaw for sure no question. Sure the Suns system inflates player stats, however if it weren't for Diaw there would be no way the Suns would have been this good. They found a gem that barely played any on the LOWLY Hawks and turned him into an All-Star Calibur player because they utilized his skills and strengths.


So does that mean he improved, or is he a product of the system?

I think this lines up D'Antoni as COY, and possibly Nash winning another MVP.

However, I don't think Diaw is most improved--just throwing the argument out there--I really don't have a strong feeling one way or another..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Rhyder said:


> So does that mean he improved, or is he a product of the system?
> 
> I think this lines up D'Antoni as COY, and possibly Nash winning another MVP.
> 
> However, I don't think Diaw is most improved--just throwing the argument out there--I really don't have a strong feeling one way or another..


Phoenix' system doesn't force Diaw to actually make the shots he takes or grab rebounds.

Diaw's assist figures are impressive for a G-F-C combo player in a system where you'd think Nash dominates the ball.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

It's Diaw, I agree. He went from being an afterthought on one of the league's worst teams to the 3rd-best player on one of the best teams, and showed a ton of versatility. West had a great year and would be a clear-cut winner in a lot of years, but he was unlucky to bust out this particular year.

Rhyder, I think you're right to some degree that Diaw's numbers are inflated some by Nash and the Suns' system, but I think an argument could be made that Chris Paul has a lot to do with West's numbers too.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



ViciousFlogging said:


> It's Diaw, I agree. He went from being an afterthought on one of the league's worst teams to the 3rd-best player on one of the best teams, and showed a ton of versatility. West had a great year and would be a clear-cut winner in a lot of years, but he was unlucky to bust out this particular year.
> 
> Rhyder, I think you're right to some degree that Diaw's numbers are inflated some by Nash and the Suns' system, but I think an argument could be made that Chris Paul has a lot to do with West's numbers too.


The reason I don't think Paul has as much influence as Nash is because Phoenix leads the league in assists and New Orleans is 6th from the bottom. Nash creates so many wide open shots. Paul does too to some extent, but dramatically less.

Diaw has definately improved in the rebounding department, I just think his offensive improvement in terms of PPG and FG% are inflated.

I think the counter-argument is as logical as mine. I'm just stating my reasoning.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Nick Hut gave Nocioni some love in the Northwest Herald:

http://www.nwherald.com/SportsSection/hut/314080776432533.php



> Out of nowhere, however, someone else on the roster has started to come closer to Brand's level than fans reasonably could have hoped.
> 
> In case you had not noticed, Andres Nocioni has eight consecutive double-doubles after Wednesday night's 14-point, 11-rebound effort in the Bulls' gritty victory at Atlanta.
> 
> ...





> Assuming his team squeezes into the playoffs, Nocioni can show the rest of the league what Bulls fans have seen up close in recent weeks.
> 
> "There are few guys who play with [an Argentine's] passion," Nocioni said. "We feel the sport in our blood. You watch the Olympic Games, [Argentina] plays so hard. It's the same in soccer.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Well, Im not bumping this thread just to show Noc some love after an almost perfect shooting night. 

But I wanted to know when do you think Pax is going to sit down with him to offer an extension and how much could he fetch in a new contract (If he signs now after this series and after his last season, 2006/07).


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Bump.

[SEE ABOVE]


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

As great as Noc was tonight, the title of this thread still sounds a little too close to a really, really disturbing porn site...


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



jbulls said:


> As great as Noc was tonight, the title of this thread still sounds a little too close to a really, really disturbing porn site...


A thread that the '18 U.S.C. & 2257' forgot...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



jbulls said:


> As great as Noc was tonight, the title of this thread still sounds a little too close to a really, really disturbing porn site...



I was wondering what all the tittering was about in this thread. 

Nocioni has been spectacular of late. The idea of a thread was good.
Mods -- what about changing the thread title, or merging it?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



McBulls said:


> I was wondering what all the tittering was about in this thread.
> 
> Nocioni has been spectacular of late. The idea of a thread was good.
> Mods -- what about changing the thread title, or merging it?



happy to do so!!!


:cowboy:


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Ive been sayin it all season the key with the Bulls playing good are both Luol Deng and Nocioni.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Nocinoni is officially my favorite Bull and might be our best chance for a star already on the roster. We need to lock him up!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



McBulls said:


> I was wondering what all the tittering was about in this thread.


huh huh...huh huh
huh huh...huh huh

he said "tittering..."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

I agree with Ace. Nocioni is our best player, and he's my favorite as well. Deng still has some upside as well.... but Nocioni is the real deal. I can't recall seeing a Bull improve so much from one year to the next.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

Count me in as well in the "Noc is my favorite" group. He has improved tremendously. The great thing is he busts his butt every night. I couldn't understand yesterday, when he had only missed 2 shots, why he didn't get the ball even more. Guys in his face, getting fouled, off-balance, etc. he was hitting everything he put up. He's no beauty queen out there, but man, he gets the job done.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*

He was incredible last night. His play makes me think maybe Deng is expendable.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Babble-On said:


> He was incredible last night. His play makes me think maybe Deng is expendable.


I don't think so at all. I see Nocioni as a 3/4 backup but much more effective as an undersized 4 where he can take advantage of his quickness and shooting ability. He's not a starting 3 as he has trouble guarding the quicker 3's.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Frankensteiner said:


> I don't think so at all. I see Nocioni as a 3/4 backup but much more effective as an undersized 4 where he can take advantage of his quickness and shooting ability. He's not a starting 3 as he has trouble guarding the quicker 3's.



I agree. Look at Miami last night when Walker was playing the 4. While Noc is smaller, the principle is the same. If we had someone at the 5 who could actually have a post-up game, playing Noc for stretches at the 4 would allow us to really, really spread the floor and make it tough to defend.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Whoever was looking for a video of Noc's dunk over Garnett in the 1999 Olympic Qualifiers, I found it. Hope it wasn't posted already. NASTY dunk El Chapu!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBuC0o3LeOA&search=Garnett

Here is an article about the dunk

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/olympics/news/1999/07/17/olympic_qualifier_ap/


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Whoever was looking for a video of Noc's dunk over Garnett in the 1999 Olympic Qualifiers, I found it. Hope it wasn't posted already. NASTY dunk El Chapu!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBuC0o3LeOA&search=Garnett
> 
> ...


Thanks man, that's excellent! Nocioni as a 19-year-old already had the guts to dunk in the face of Garnett, this man will back down from no one!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Nocioni Sploogefest*



Babble-On said:


> He was incredible last night. His play makes me think maybe Deng is expendable.


I don't buy this. I love Noc, but I don't think he makes Deng expendable. I would be surprised if in a couple years time Deng wasn't the better player. That said, they're both good. And they're both versatile, Noc can log minutes at the 3 and the 4 - he might be undersized at the power forward spot but he rebounds as well as anybody. And Deng can play at the 2, 3 and 4. If this nucleus is to stay intact I see both of these guys playing big roles.

Earlier in the year Skiles said that the 4 was Noc's best spot. At the time I was skeptical, but I'm coming around to that logic. Andres is a fantastic rebounder, but he's a step slow in guarding the league's elite 3's. Deng, while no slouch on the boards, isn't quite the rebounder Nocioni is but does a better job on big 2's and athletic 3's. These two guys aren't redudant and I'd be very upset to see either go.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Thanks man, that's excellent! Nocioni as a 19-year-old already had the guts to dunk in the face of Garnett, this man will back down from no one!


Damn straight. To me, weird as it sounds, one of the defining games of the Bulls season was the ugly win on the road vs. Atlanta on the second half of a back to back near the end of the year. Noc took the ball straight at Josh Smith every time he touched it in the first half and, if memory served, got stuffed by Smith 5 times in that half alone. Eventually he wised up and stopped, but he set a tone. This team doesn't back down.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Damn straight. To me, weird as it sounds, one of the defining games of the Bulls season was the ugly win on the road vs. Atlanta on the second half of a back to back near the end of the year. Noc took the ball straight at Josh Smith every time he touched it in the first half and, if memory served, got stuffed by Smith 5 times in that half alone. Eventually he wised up and stopped, but he set a tone. This team doesn't back down.


Speaking of tone, I was thinking about how Nocioni gets dunked on quite a bit. Plain and simple, he contests every shot no matter how big the opponent. One game that comes to mind was the last Washington home game. Noch contested a close range dunk by Brendan f'n Haywood. Brendan proceeds to buggy whip the dunk, hang, scream, laugh and do his best Devean George impersonation. It gave the Wiz a 10 point lead or something like that late. Noch just shook it off and played. When I saw this I had this feeling in my stomach that the Bulls were going to come back and win the game. Dunno why.

Gordon catches fire (9 for 9) and Noch takes the 'reputation' charge against Jeffries to seal the game. Just another day at the office for Noch.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And the Trib appreciates Noch, too:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ocioni,1,2031982.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Andres Nocioni's long-term goals are as bold as one of his defensive stops against Antoine Walker or any NBA All-Star.
> 
> "When I was in Spain, I gave everything for my team, like I did for the national team [in Argentina]," Nocioni said Wednesday. "In Chicago it's the same. I want something big in Chicago. A title, a conference championship.
> 
> ...





> Nervousness about the language leads to choppy sentences and a general reluctance to speak, although Nocioni never begs off obligatory interviews.
> 
> He's embarrassed by his language struggles.
> 
> "If I'm with people I know well, and I have a good relationship with them, like my teammates and coaches, I speak so much better than I do with reporters and the public," Nocioni said of his English. "It's tough for me. That's why I'm reserved and timid."


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> And the Trib appreciates Noch, too:
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ocioni,1,2031982.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> ...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bumpity Bump Bump!

New avatar in tribute to Noc, he is playing out of his mind at the moment! :clap:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

dont you guys think there should've been at least SOME talk for Noc winning the MIP..?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ventura said:


> dont you guys think there should've been at least SOME talk for Noc winning the MIP..?



Definitely. The guy has made tremendous progress since last year.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Ventura said:


> dont you guys think there should've been at least SOME talk for Noc winning the MIP..?


I think it was Doug Collins who gave Noc some love in MIP consideration.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Loving the new avatars


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Ventura said:


> dont you guys think there should've been at least SOME talk for Noc winning the MIP..?


yeah he didn't get talked about at all. but he did receive one first place vote for MIP. and the vote differential between the players after west _isn't really_ that big, for what that's worth.

http://www.nba.com/awards2006/gmsurvey_mip.html


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Skiles praising Noc at the post game press conference:

"_Noc has had a great year, I don't know what to say about him that I haven't already said. He's a great defender, he has experience, he's a man! He's genuinely tough, not the false bravado tough you see every now and then throughout the league. The effort and energy that he displays out there is one of the trademarks of our team._"

We have confirmation from Skiles: Noc is the man! :biggrin:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> "_Noc has had a great year, I don't know what to say about him that I haven't already said. He's a great defender, he has experience, he's a man! He's genuinely tough, not the false bravado tough you see every now and then throughout the league. The effort and energy that he displays out there is one of the trademarks of our team._"


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

LegoHat said:


> Skiles praising Noc at the post game press conference:
> 
> "_Noc has had a great year, I don't know what to say about him that I haven't already said. He's a great defender, he has experience, he's a man! He's genuinely tough, not the false bravado tough you see every now and then throughout the league. The effort and energy that he displays out there is one of the trademarks of our team._"
> 
> We have confirmation from Skiles: Noc is the man! :biggrin:


Your boy Kirk is going to get jealous, huh? :brokenhea


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Chapu has sure come to play this year in the playoffs. He is definetly showing why he was the player of the year over in Europe. He his really coming into his own during this series.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

El Chapu said:


> Your boy Kirk is going to get jealous, huh? :brokenhea


Hey, Kirk hit a big shot in crunch time, so I think he deserves some appreciation. lol

Everyone on this team has stepped up their game. Noce just seems to have done it better than the other guys. I hope Noce doesn't go back overseas after his contract is up. He'd be losing out on a ton of money, plus he's really becoming one of the best international players to come into the game. He really has stepped up his game compared to last season and now. He is becoming a real leader of this team, and he deserves all the credit he's gotten so far (MVP of the Bulls included. )


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Definitely the MVP for the Bulls in Round 1. Kirk's pulled more than his weight, but Noch has been averaging like 23 and 10 on some ridiculous % of shooting from both the field and the arc. Without his play, this series would have been over tonight.

It's sort of weird to be saying this, but he might be the player playing closest to his prime. I hope we can lock him up for another five or even six years after next season; he's playing with a style that will keep him productive and interesting until he's well into his 30's. He's only missed one game in the last two seasons and I think it just helps everyone on the floor when you've got a guy like that playing really sharp basketball... it keeps the team from collapsing and makes the team fight back into games where they trail by a lot.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This was in the Sun-Times this morning:




> Andres Nocioni and Ben Gordon were the two Bulls selected to appear in the media room after the game, but one wasn't crazy about going. As a member of the team's media-relations department waited for Nocioni to get dressed so he could escort the Argentinian forward to the dais, Nocioni pointed to the wall with as much sincerity as he could muster and said, "Look, a spider!" Nocioni began to creep away, expecting his escort to look at the wall, but no dice. A laughing Nocioni finally agreed to face the media


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-sights01.html


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> Andres Nocioni and Ben Gordon were the two Bulls selected to appear in the media room after the game, but one wasn't crazy about going. As a member of the team's media-relations department waited for Nocioni to get dressed so he could escort the Argentinian forward to the dais, Nocioni pointed to the wall with as much sincerity as he could muster and said, "Look, a spider!" Nocioni began to creep away, expecting his escort to look at the wall, but no dice. A laughing Nocioni finally agreed to face the media


That's awesome! :rofl:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tenor nocioni


----------

